# Brake Pads for a 2008 2.5 Jetta



## daxrod (Mar 28, 2009)

Where can I get the best online deal on rear pads for a 2008 2.5 Jetta? They don't have to be high performance pads. Thank you for your input.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

depends on what pads you want.
Since hi performance isn't needed.... Mintex Reds
http://www.ecstuning.com
http://www.germanautoparts.com
http://www.performance-cafe.com
http://www.mjmautohaus.com (I'm not really a fan of their service myself)
etc.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Try AutohausAZ...they have Textar (OEM) pads and they come with new antirattle clips as well...free shippin on orders over $50!....I've had good customer service outa them..bought lots of parts from them over the years! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daxrod (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Getting ready to order some pads right now. Is there a thread where I can find step by step instructions on how to install the pads myself? I can't seem to find it using the search feature. Thanks again.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (daxrod)*

Search in MKV Form..there's a step by step for the rear brakes..pretty much the same as for earlier VW's..unless you want to change rotors too..then it gets a bit tougher....to change rotors you need a super short 14mm "triple square bit" (got mine at Metalnerd site) and also need to order 4 caliper carrier bolts since they are "stretch torqued one time use only".... Don't forget to clean and lube the caliper slide pins..folks tend to forget about this since pins are under dust boots in the carrier and you don't see em during pad R&R...Clean with BrakeCleen and lube with "synthetic caliper grease"...either get new lock bolts or wire brush old ones and put a drop of "Locktite Blue" on the threads to restore locking function. Lock bolts torque...26 ft lb, Caliper carrier bolts torque spec: 66ft lb + 1/4 turn (stretch torqued), wheel lugs 90 ft lbs. Get new antirattle clips (some pads like Textar come with these..others you have to order these from dealer). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daxrod (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info spitpilot but how do I search in mkv form for the rear brake step by step installation. Been looking for it for half an hour already and cant seem to hit on it?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (daxrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daxrod* »_Thanks for the info spitpilot but how do I search in mkv form for the rear brake step by step installation. Been looking for it for half an hour already and cant seem to hit on it?

Did you look in MKV FQA/DIY Thread...scroll down aways...its in there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daxrod (Mar 28, 2009)

ok. which category is it in when i first enter vwvortex?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (daxrod)*

Just go over to the "switch forum" box down at the bottom of the threads....scroll down to VW car types...(MKI, MKII..etc and then click on MKV Golf Jetta....about the 3rd thread down in that Forum is FAQ/DIY...do not leave this thread..scroll down past the links to engines, brakes etc and you'll come to specific listing for DIY step by step...as I recall there are two of em..worth reading both! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

If you still need it I used this DIY. 
http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/5
This does not address a few things however
1. Clean/grease slider pins - the boots just have a lip that holds them into place. You can get small packets of ultra-premium brake part lube for like 2.00 each or a small tub for ~$11-16. 

2. Use brake parts cleaner to clean where metal to metal contact will occur between the new pads and caliper carrier/caliper. I also used a dremel with wire wheel to clean contact points and clean the hub surface only because I am anal retentive. Be careful to avoid rubber parts with the brake parts cleaner. 
3. Use grease from step one for all pad to carrier/caliper contact points (except back of pads if it has the stick on anti-rattle shims already installed).
4. Factory rotors cannot be turned and are typically 1 time use only - if your pads are completely worn out your rotors are most likely at minimum thickness. They are not expensive and I never understood why people cheap out on one of the most important safety feature of any vehicle. 

For pads I went with Akebono ceramic Euro pads. About $65 for the rears - they have little to no brake dust, are very quiet and grab just like the factory pads. 
Good luck.


----------



## Turbine Suburban (Jul 22, 2009)

*HE WAS GOOD UP UNTIL ANTI SEIZE ON LUGS*

NEVER NEVER NEVER PUT ANTI SEIZE ON YOUR LUGS!
Sure way to stretch the bolt and have it snap when you don't want it to!
I have seen it happen!
The owners manual also addresses this.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: HE WAS GOOD UP UNTIL ANTI SEIZE ON LUGS (Turbine Suburban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbine Suburban* »_NEVER NEVER NEVER PUT ANTI SEIZE ON YOUR LUGS!
Sure way to stretch the bolt and have it snap when you don't want it to!
I have seen it happen!
The owners manual also addresses this.

Beware...there is a guy on here who will flame you about this! He's from where they salt the roads and is solidly in the "use antisieze on lugs camp"...I know first hand!...I pointed out VW's caution about this..(and other car makers as well) and he "set me straight"..of course I don't have to worry about salted roads..just salted popcorn around here!


----------



## Turbine Suburban (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: HE WAS GOOD UP UNTIL ANTI SEIZE ON LUGS (spitpilot)*

We had a dyno day a few years back when I was into my old car, and one guy from Mass. puts his on the rollers. Winds it up, and we hear clink clinks on the spool down. 
Pull off the cover and find three of the five studs sheared. He was all WTF, I use a torque wrench!..
Come to find that he put anti seize on the studs. Could have got messy.
I used to be an aircraft mechanic. There is a reason why many fasteners have a wet torque and a dry torque.!


----------



## maxjuror (Aug 19, 2013)

*DIY brakes*

Does anyone know if it would be reasonable to do a DIY brake job on a 08 Jetta SE, front and back pads and rotors? I used to do it for my old Toyota's, but am not sure if is as simple for VW?


----------

